# Maple Leaf`s



## Rocklandbiker (2. Juli 2006)

@ all
nach mehreren Anfragen werde ich ca. Mitte Juli einige Aufkleber Maple LeafÂ´s zu folgenden Konditionen produzieren lassen:

1 Bogen (1 Farbe) wetterfeste Maple Leaf Aufkleber mit Transferfolie, entspricht 5 SÃ¤tze a 3 GrÃ¶Ãen (55x28mm/40x22mm/28x18mm) in links und rechts geplottet also insgesamt 30 BlÃ¤tter zu â¬ 15,00 inkl. Versand. Wer welche will, bitte ich um folgende Angaben:

Alias (Nickname), Name, Vorname, Pltz, Ort, Strasse, Tel, Bestellmenge, Farbe (rot,sw,weiÃ,blau,gelb,grÃ¼n etc.) an folgende Adresse mailen: [email protected]

Beispiel:


----------



## Rocklandbiker (4. Juli 2006)

foldende Bestellungen kann ich Heute bestätigen:

HABBADU
numinisflo
flowbiker
Redking
liftboy
s.d
Haderlump


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (11. Juli 2006)

@ all

ich werde die Bestellungen bis Sonntag den 16ten sammeln und dann die Woche drauf produzieren lassen ! 
Bis dahin....ich melde mich wieder......


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. Juli 2006)

Da immer noch Bestellungen eingehen, möchte ich die Produktion eine Woche nach hinten verschieben. Also ab 24. wird dann geplottet !!!! Was danach eingeht, sorry hat Pech gehabt. Wer zu spät kommt...........In der gleichen Woche wird verschickt. Per Mailverteiler gibt es dann die Bankdaten zur Überweisung. Noch nen schönen Sonntag aus dem Rockland.....
Gruß

RK


----------



## bestmove (17. Juli 2006)

Hi Rockland,

könntest du bitte auch mal die Liste der Besteller aktuallisieren, damit wir wieder ruhig schlafen können


----------



## Rocklandbiker (17. Juli 2006)

@ bestmove, Kuckst Du hier:

HABBADU  
numinisflo  
flowbiker  
Redking  
liftboy  
s.d  
Haderlump  
Soederbohm  
bestmove  
Catsoft  
Alexeus  
Bikeaddict  
Tolpan76  
chaecker  
Xexano  
Puky Pitt


----------



## Rocklandbiker (21. Juli 2006)

@ all

MONTAG wird geplottet, bitte alle die noch wollen bis spätestens Sonntag-Abend Ihre Bestellung mailen. DANKE und übers Wochenende "heiße Ritte" !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. Juli 2006)

So....ende der orders. jetzt wird geplottet.....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Juli 2006)

Hi @ all,

looks like the maple leafs beeing produced at Friday. More tomorow....... RK


----------



## Rocklandbiker (31. Juli 2006)

@ all

ich hatte geplant heute die Plot´s abzuholen und wie besprochen auch zu verschicken. Leider hatte die Druckerei geschlossen. Urlaub !!!  2 Wochen   Ich habs leider nicht gewusst.  Sorry aber ich melde mich und verschicke die Teile sofort nach erhalt. Ich kanns leider nicht ändern. 
Gruß
RK


----------



## bestmove (31. Juli 2006)

schade  aber es gibt wirklich schlimmeres  
In 2 Wochen bin ich für 2 Wochen wech, nich das da was anbrennt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. August 2006)

Good News ! Good News ! Good News ! Good News ! Good News ! Good News !

*Morgen gehen die Maple Leafs per Post an Euch raus !!! *


----------



## Verticaldriver (14. August 2006)

AAA i habs erst jetzt gesehen !!!

ist eine bestellung noch möglich ?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (14. August 2006)

Sorry, im Moment leider nein ! Werde im Oktober noch mal versuchen einige zu bekommen.   Ich geb dann Info........

RK


----------



## Verticaldriver (14. August 2006)

ja passt sooo eilts eh nicht ... hab eh schon gestöbert wie man zu sowas kommt weil mein etsx schaut in anthrazit sehr zach aus ... so ein paar silberne / chrom leafs könnten schon was


----------



## Puky Pitt (15. August 2006)

ebay!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. August 2006)

GOOD NEWS !!! GOOD NEWS !!! GOOD NEWS !!!


Maple Leaf`s sind heute per Post raus. Ich denke bis spätestens Donnerstag hat sie jeder im Briefkasten  
Viel Spaß damit !!!
Gruß 
RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tippi29 (16. August 2006)

Hallo

DANKE für die Aktion - Maple Leaf`s !!!  
Sind gerade mit der Post gekommen. 

Grüsse
Tippi


----------



## Rocklandbiker (16. August 2006)

Tippi29 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> DANKE für die Aktion - Maple Leaf`s !!!
> Sind gerade mit der Post gekommen.



Wie ???????schon da ?

Wenn Du irgendwann warum auch immer Dein ARC verkaufst denkste bitte an mich, OK ?


----------



## Redking (16. August 2006)

Danke Rocklandbiker,
meine sind auch da. 
Muss jetzt nur noch das Bike putzen und schauen wo welche hin kommen! 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Der Toni (16. August 2006)

Sind gekommen. Super, die Farbe passt genau zu der org. Farbe.
Fettes Dankeschön für deinen Einsatz. 
Wenn es fertig ist, poste ich ein paar Bilder.


----------



## habbadu (16. August 2006)

Danke für die Leafs  
Die Aufkleber sind ein richtiger Hingucker


----------



## sickgorilla (16. August 2006)

Ich sag auch schonmal DANKE!  
Weiss nicht ob meine schon angekommen sind, da ich mich noch im Land der Ahornblätter befinde


----------



## Tolpan76 (16. August 2006)

Auch von mir ein dickes Danke  
Die Aufkleber sind echt Klasse geworden.

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Homegrown (16. August 2006)

Vielen Dank.
Meine sind auch heute angekommen sehen echt klasse aus


----------



## Alexeus (16. August 2006)

Meine sind auch da.
Kann mich da nur anschließen, echt klasse 

Tausend Dank.


----------



## hotspice (16. August 2006)

oh leute, ist ja fies 

also wenn dur wieder welche machst, setze mich auf deine liste und gib mir bescheid.

ich verpeile es sonst wahrscheinich wieder :-(

thanks


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (17. August 2006)

Bi mir ist heute auch so ein Umschlag gekommen...
Danke für die Mühe die Dinger sehen echt super aus


----------



## Bikeaddict (17. August 2006)

Heute sind sie auch in Österreich angekommen!
Vielen Dank nochmal!


----------



## flowbiker (17. August 2006)

Hallo,
habe heute meine Maple Leaf's bekommen und bin begeistert. Nochmal vielen Dank. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch die fehlenden Teile und dem Aufbau meines RM New Slayer Canuck steht nichts mehr im Wege.

gruss
flowbiker


----------



## liftboy (19. August 2006)

Meine sind auch da vielen Dank für die Mühe. Foto folgt natürlich ween sie aufgeklebt sind....


----------



## Xexano (20. August 2006)

Meine sind auch schon längst da... vielen Dank, sind super Maples... es wird noch eine fette Überraschung kommen!  

Nur die größten Maples habe ich mir etwas größer vorgestellt. Bin aber super zufrieden!  Danke!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (20. August 2006)

@ all

Na, dann.............Pimp your Rocky  !!!


----------



## numinisflo (22. August 2006)

Meine sind auch gekommen - danke nochmal, sind wirklich extrem gut geworden!

Cheers

FLO


----------



## Puky Pitt (22. August 2006)

hey selbst in Österreich sind se angekommen?? uns warum bei mir noch net ?
naja Bike is eh noch net ganz fertig wart ja mittlerweile seit gut 5 Wochen auf meine Parts und hab etz erfahren das se erst letzte Woche bestellt worden sind und der Steuersatz nich lieferbar sein soll ey kotz wenn man einmal net selber bestellt


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. August 2006)

Puky Pitt schrieb:
			
		

> hey selbst in Österreich sind se angekommen?? uns warum bei mir noch net ?
> naja Bike is eh noch net ganz fertig wart ja mittlerweile seit gut 5 Wochen auf meine Parts und hab etz erfahren das se erst letzte Woche bestellt worden sind und der Steuersatz nich lieferbar sein soll ey kotz wenn man einmal net selber bestellt



Das kann doch nicht sein das noch welche unterwegs sind. Da hat doch die Post was verschlammmmppt, oder ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (23. August 2006)

Scheiß Post wehe ey ... immer bei mir


----------



## Rocklandbiker (25. August 2006)

How about your Maple´s ??? Gibts was neues ?

RK


----------



## Puky Pitt (25. August 2006)

nee leider nix neues


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. August 2006)

@ Puky Pitt


hab noch was "zusammengekratzt". Schicke ich heute raus. Was solls.....Bitte melden wenn die Teile da sind Ok ?

RK


----------



## Puky Pitt (26. August 2006)

hey cool danke. Ähm was mach man wenn die Lieferung irgendwann doch noch auftauchen sollte was ich net glaub? Ich muss ma zur Post, denn auf unserem Postweg geht ziemlich viel verloren!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. August 2006)

Puky Pitt schrieb:
			
		

> hey cool danke. Ähm was mach man wenn die Lieferung irgendwann doch noch auftauchen sollte was ich net glaub? Ich muss ma zur Post, denn auf unserem Postweg geht ziemlich viel verloren!



Bin heute nicht zur Post gekommen. Wohne in einem 1000 Seelen Dorf. Da ist das nicht so einfach.........
Ja  was weiß ich  ? wenn die anderen kommen...keine Ahnung was solls shit happens !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. August 2006)

Puky Pitt schrieb:
			
		

> hey cool danke. Ähm was mach man wenn die Lieferung irgendwann doch noch auftauchen sollte was ich net glaub? Ich muss ma zur Post, denn auf unserem Postweg geht ziemlich viel verloren!



Bin heute nicht zur Post gekommen. Wohne in einem 1000 Seelen Dorf. Da ist das nicht so einfach.........
Ja  was weiß ich  ? wenn die anderen kommen...keine Ahnung was solls shit happens !


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. August 2006)

Puky Pitt schrieb:
			
		

> hey cool danke. Ähm was mach man wenn die Lieferung irgendwann doch noch auftauchen sollte was ich net glaub? Ich muss ma zur Post, denn auf unserem Postweg geht ziemlich viel verloren!



Bin heute nicht zur Post gekommen. Wohne in einem 1000 Seelen Dorf. Da ist das nicht so einfach.........also Montag.
Ja  was weiß ich  ? wenn die anderen kommen...keine Ahnung was solls shit happens !


----------



## Puky Pitt (27. August 2006)

ok danke noch ma. Dann hoff ma mal das die wenigsten ankommen. Gute nacht


----------



## geibrasch (29. August 2006)

Ähm, so ein Mist...
Da war ich mal ein paar Tage nicht im Forum, und schon gehen die coolsten Aktionen wieder an mir vorbei *rumfluch*

Sag, wenn du sowas nochmal anleierst, könntest du mich dann per PN erinnern?
Ich hab nämlich größtests Interesse daran, meine Gabel bräuchte dringend noch ein paar Leafs ;-)

Danke, geibrasch


----------



## Redking (29. August 2006)

Hier mein Switch etwas geleaf't  







Gruß
Klaus


----------



## numinisflo (29. August 2006)

Das ist mal sehr schön geworden Klaus!!! 
Geschmackvoll und dezent, farblich passt es sowieso!

Da werden in nächster Zeit wohl ein paar neue Decalvarianten der Bikes auftauchen...

Gruß

FLO


----------



## Redking (30. August 2006)

Du Flo Ein-Zwei will ich noch dran machen. 

Hinten sieht es so kahl aus! 
Musste aber zur Biketour weg, mal sehen ob ich morgen fertig werde.

Danke, das es dir gefällt!
Gruß
Klaus
Ps: irgendwie fliegen mein Ahornblätter auf den Felgen falschrum!


----------



## Der Toni (30. August 2006)

Dann zeig ich auch mal meine Leafs. Wollte mit dem Foto eigentlich warten, bis die Bremsen da sind, aber da ihr ja schon angefangen habt. 
Hoffe euch gefällt´s


----------



## liftboy (30. August 2006)

Hallo hab meine auch schon aufgeklebt:


----------



## Puky Pitt (30. August 2006)

so meine sind jetzt auch gekommen bei zweiten versuch sehn super aus muss ma schaun wo ich überall was hin mach also bis dann und danke noch ma Rockland!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redking (30. August 2006)

Hallo ich schon wieder! 
So, bin wohl etwas Verahornt! 






Würde es beim nächsten mal schon noch etwas anders machen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## bestmove (30. August 2006)

Hi,
so bin auch schon am spielen  ich denke das kommt schon ganz gut  
by the way: Die Qualität der Maples is richtig geil  mal sehen wie sie sich im Langzeittest bewähren ... großen Dank nochmal an Rockland!


----------



## s.d (3. September 2006)

Ich habe meinem Street Helm auch mal ein bisschen dem anderen angepasst werde meine anderen Heleme wohl auch noch verzieren


----------



## Sirbart25 (29. September 2006)

Hi Rockland machst du nochmal Aufkleber ???????????


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. September 2006)

Ja werd ich wohl tun, nur noch gedulden gegen Anfang November......
RK


----------



## bestmove (29. September 2006)

schön, schön  kannst du auch schon die neuen Maples berücksichtigen?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. September 2006)

@ bestmove

dazu bräucht ich ein Digitalfoto eines Maple´s in ca. Größe 4 x 4 cm. Kannst Du sowas besorgen ?


----------



## Xexano (29. September 2006)

Und ich Idiot bin viel zu faul, endlich mein Design-Konzept auszuprobieren... immer, wenn ich Zeit dazu habe, schau ich mir mein Bike an und denke dann: "Hm... ich muss mal wieder auf den Sattel!" und das endet meistens immer damit, dass ich die Zeit schön mit Bike verbringe... 

Also... die Aufbäba haben doch einen ganz guten Vorteil... man geht öfters biken...


----------



## bestmove (30. September 2006)

@Rocklandbiker
Noch nicht, Dezember/Januar könnte es was werden  wenn es bis dahin noch aktuell ist - gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Evil77 (7. Oktober 2006)

würde auch welche nehmen, habe mir heute ein rocky geholt....


----------



## gwittmac (7. Oktober 2006)

... find ich eine super Aktion... Ich würde auch gerne welche nehmen, wenn's konkreter wird!


----------



## Kind der Küste (8. Oktober 2006)

moinmoin!
Finde ich auch klasse!
Ich hätte auch gerne einen Bogen weisse!


----------



## Kind der Küste (27. Oktober 2006)

So jetzt isses doch Ende Oktober!
Wie siehts aus, werden nochmal welche bestellt?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (27. Oktober 2006)

So....wer hat jetzt noch nicht, oder will noch mal  ich bitte bei der Bestellung um folgende Angaben:

*alias-Name-Vorname-Pltz.-Ort-Str.-Tel.-Menge-Farbe-email*

Produktion Mitte November !!! und ab geht er........

bitte nur per PN


----------



## BlueCloud (29. Oktober 2006)

hallo,
was ist jetzt da direkt dabei,blicke da nicht richtig durch^^
suche nebenbei nen 94´er schriftzug??!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

ich bin leider die nÃ¤chsten Wochen beruflich unterwegs sodaÃ sich die Produktion der MapleÂ´s leider nochmal verschieben wÃ¼rde.
Deshalb gebe ich Euch direkt die Adresse der Druckerei:

[email protected]
Tel. 06371-953145
Herr Markus Pagel

bitte auf mich beziehen !!!!

Preise:
1 Satz = â¬ 15,00
2 Satz = â¬ 27,50
3 Satz = â¬ 35,00 inkl. Versand versteht sich !

Viel SpaÃ damit..... 

RÃ¼diger Kupper


----------



## pHONe^dEtEcTor (31. Oktober 2006)

Hi @ All,
Ich hatte da wohl schon etwas eher die Idee, jedoch habe ich keine Beweise 
Habe die mir selbst angefertigt, also auf Klebefolie gepauscht und dann mühselig mit dem Scalpell ausgeschnitten. Hatte da so ca. 6 Stück jedoch ist dann mein Canuck Switch unter den Hammer gekommen und ich brauchte dann die Gabel auch nicht mehr anzupassen.

Aber schön, dass da ausser mir, trotzdem einer die gleiche Idee hatte.


----------



## Verticaldriver (1. November 2006)

Wie schauts mit den Leafs aus gibs da die neuen oder die alten auch noch weil die neuen würden mi scho sehr reizen da sieht man förmlich den "fahrtwind" :-D...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. November 2006)

@ Verticaldriver und andere

wie alt seid Ihr denn ? Hab Euch doch jetzt direkt die Adresse gegeben. Was braucht Ihr noch ? Jemand der den Hörer hält ? Preise, Menge etc. alles steht hier schon mal beschrieben. Es gibt die "alten" !

Unglaublich was es für Menschen gibt, ohne Worte....

Muss ich jetzt einfach mal los werden, sorry ich verstehes es nicht mehr was für Lichtgestalten hier unterwegs sind.............Bekommt Ihr sonst alles in die Wiege gelegt ?

Gruß

RK


----------



## Verticaldriver (1. November 2006)

Lieber Rocklandbiker !

Ich will mich hier nicht als unwissender oder lästiger Forumsspammer aufstellen, ich hatte eben nur die spezielle Frage ob das "neue" Format der Leafs auch verfügbar sei, es wurde doch hier in diesem Thread darüber diskutiert oder täusch ich mich hier? Wenn ja dann liegt es in meinem Ermessen und Schuld danach gefragt zu haben. Ich find es sehr sozial, dass du uns die Adresse des Copy Shops gegeben hast. Allein die Idee sowas zu prodzuzieren ist schon beachtenswert, weil du teilst hier dein Hobby auch mit anderen Interessenten...

Doch wenn du meinst unhöflich zu sein, dann sei es so einen guten Eindruck hinterlässt du mit diesem Post nicht bei mir...

Ich komme aus Österreich und bin auch schon einige Zeit bei einem Bikeboard dabei und hier ist mir sowas noch nie untergekommen...

Kann sein das du einen schlechten Tag hast, passiert mal jeden...ist verständlich aber so muss (sollte) es nicht sein

und noch eines vorweg, mir wurde noch nie etwas in die Wiege gelegt und über das Alter brauchen wir ja glaub ich nicht diskutieren es gibt genug die sich hier nicht dementsprechend verhalten... ich finde ich verhalte mich für mein Alter entsprechend...


----------



## BlueCloud (1. November 2006)

ich tät gerne mal nen bild von den Maple Leaf`s sehen...danke


----------



## soederbohm (1. November 2006)

Schau doch mal weiter oben, da gibts doch Bilder von den aufgeklebten.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. November 2006)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> ich tät gerne mal nen bild von den Maple Leaf`s sehen...danke




merkt Ihr was ??? versteht Ihr das ? ich nicht, sorry da fehlen mir die Worte.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. November 2006)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> ich tät gerne mal nen bild von den Maple Leaf`s sehen...danke



*nur für Dich ROTKIND*


----------



## BlueCloud (1. November 2006)

lol...ja danke...

ja ich klatsch dir mal paar wörter an die birne und dann komm mal damit klar...1satz 2satz was denn?banannen aufkleber oder wie also bitte...es kann nun mal nicht jeder so allwissend seien....1satz und was ist dabei bzw wieviel???1000/2000/3 stk oder wie....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. November 2006)

@ ROTKIND

hat ich noch vergessen: 

1 Bogen (1 Farbe) wetterfeste Maple Leaf Aufkleber mit Transferfolie, entspricht 5 Sätze a 3 Größen (55x28mm/40x22mm/28x18mm) in links und rechts geplottet also insgesamt 30 Blätter zu  15,00 inkl. Versand.


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. November 2006)

bitte sprecht die möglichen Farben direkt mit der Kontaktperson (die ich angegeben habe) ab. DANKE 

das war jetzt aber höflich, oder ? ob es ausreichend war wird sich zeigen


----------



## BlueCloud (1. November 2006)

danke...sehr nett...dir pasiert so etwas bestimmt nicht,das man gewisses mal über sieht bzw halt nicht auf die idee kommt mal zu schauen ob es irgendwo steht...neinnnnnn dir doch nicht,bist ja schon groß und alt und weißt alles und bist perfect
ich entschuldige mich hier mit,das ich diverse fragen gestellt habe die nicht hätte seien müssen...bitte um verzeiung,danke...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (1. November 2006)

@ rotkind

nun isses aber mal wieder gut.


----------



## BlueCloud (1. November 2006)

jupp...zurück zum thema ^^


----------



## agentschnarcher (3. November 2006)

hat sich jemand für die aktion jetzt mal eingesetzt und angerufen bzw ne mail geschickt?
ich bekomme keine rück antwort!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (3. November 2006)

nichts ist einfacher als dort anzurufen und einfach so wie man will seine Maple Leafs bestellen. Warum versteht Ihr das nur nicht ? Ich hab keine Worte mehr....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (6. November 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

funktioniert das mit den Aufklebern. Bitte kurze Info. DANKE


----------



## agentschnarcher (6. November 2006)

nein,hat nicht geklappt...der am telefon wusste nicht was ich wollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (7. November 2006)

HAb nochmal mit der Druckerei gesprochen. Jetzt ist alles klar. 6 Bestellungen sind bis jetzt eingegangen und werden auch bearbeitet. Viel Spaß damit. RK


----------



## Tippi29 (7. November 2006)

Danke! 

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## BlueCloud (10. November 2006)

ja auch ich habe es hin bekommen,klingt komisch ist aber so...

danke 

gruß rené


----------



## bighit_fsr (10. November 2006)

grade angerufen, ich soll ein mail schicken

scheint zu laufen


----------



## BlueCloud (20. November 2006)

Hat schon jemand was bekommen?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (23. November 2006)

@ all
ist die Aktion mit den Aufklebern mittlerweile zu aller Zufriedenheit abgeschlossen ? RK


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BlueCloud (23. November 2006)

nein,die auslieferung soll morgen beginnen!


----------



## Rocklandbiker (26. November 2006)

und ???


----------



## Hard Rocky (27. November 2006)

Hi Rocklandbiker, 

nach erster schneller Antwort Deinerseits immer noch keine Reaktion seitens der Druckerei. Ob die das wohl alles auf die Spur bringen?


----------



## BlueCloud (27. November 2006)

zu mir meinte jemand das sie halt am fr raus gehen sollten,allerdings hat er noch erwähnt das sie zur zeit sehr beschäftigt sind...


----------



## Rocklandbiker (28. November 2006)

Hard Rocky schrieb:


> Hi Rocklandbiker,
> 
> nach erster schneller Antwort Deinerseits immer noch keine Reaktion seitens der Druckerei. Ob die das wohl alles auf die Spur bringen?



Ich bin mir sicher das klappt. Ist wie immer im Leben.....ist kein großer Gewinn damit zu machen, alles andere geht dann vor.....ihr versteht......RK
Wenn sie Freitag nicht geliefert sind, rufe ich mal an !!!


----------



## BlueCloud (29. November 2006)

meine sind heute gekommen


----------



## Rocklandbiker (29. November 2006)

rotkind86 schrieb:


> meine sind heute gekommen



na siehste "alles wird gut" Gruß RK aus C


----------



## Hard Rocky (30. November 2006)

alles ist gut!  -  meine kamen auch gestern an, jetzt fehlt nur noch das Bike zum aufkleben ;-)

Danke Rocklandbiker!!!


----------



## Tippi29 (30. November 2006)

Hallo

Meine sind heute gekommen. 

Danke

Gruss
Tippi


----------



## Robert (1. Januar 2009)

hi

hey gibbet es vielleicht nochmal ne auflage????

wünsch euch noch n gutes neues Jahr viele Km´s und wenig defekte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rocklandbiker (2. Januar 2009)

Robert schrieb:


> hi
> 
> hey gibbet es vielleicht nochmal ne auflage????
> 
> wünsch euch noch n gutes neues Jahr viele Km´s und wenig defekte



Restbestände gibt es keine mehr. Das ist ja schon ewig her. 
Event. lass ich mal wieder bei Interesse einige produzieren.............

RK


----------



## Jako (2. Januar 2009)

hi, ich habe wehende Ahornblätter aus hochwertiger Beschriftungsfolie (siehe meine Fotos) ca. 3x3cm in schwarz, silber, weiß, rot und blau. Seit neuestem habe ich auch ein paar große für´s Auto ca. 10x10cm in schwarz, silber, rot oder weiß. Gruß Jako


----------



## Rocklandbiker (15. August 2009)

Jako schrieb:


> hi, ich habe wehende Ahornblätter aus hochwertiger Beschriftungsfolie (siehe meine Fotos) ca. 3x3cm in schwarz, silber, weiß, rot und blau. Seit neuestem habe ich auch ein paar große für´s Auto ca. 10x10cm in schwarz, silber, rot oder weiß. Gruß Jako


 


hab Interesse !!!! bräuchte alle in Rot, ca. 3 große links wehend, 3 große rechts wehend, sowie in der Summe 10 kleine, links und rechts wehend.......bitte per PN melden. thx


----------



## petzderbaer (27. August 2009)

hey, ich bräuchte welche in silber und blau! (3x3 cm). Hast du noch welche abzugeben?


----------

